# Paph Forum 2/13/16



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2016)

So who's coming? 

http://www.ncos.us/paph.htm

LADYSLIPPER ENTHUSIASTS
SAVE THIS DATE!
2016 NATIONAL CAPITAL ORCHID SOCIETY
36TH ANNUAL

PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM 
SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 13, 2016
THE UNITED STATES NATIONAL ARBORETUM
3501 NEW YORK AVENUE NE, WASHINGTON, DC 20002
(202) 245-2726, WEB SITE: WWW.USNA.USDA.GOV

The 36th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, a silent drawing to benefit the Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA) and American Orchid Society judging.

Sales begin at 8:00 am, the program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm.

Pre-registration is required.

Entry Fee is $50
The entry fee of includes lunch and a door prize.

2016 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS

Dr. Olaf Gruss– Germany

The New Paphiopedilum Species

Hadley Cash – North Carolina
Marriott Orchids, North Carolina
“Amazing New Paphiopedilum Hybrids”
David Sorokowsky
Paph Paradise
"Multiflora Paphiopedilum Hybrids"
National Capital AOS Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”
2016 PAPH FORUM VENDORS

PLANT EXHIBITION INFORMATION

One of the Paphiopedilum Forum’s extraordinary features is the large variety of fine blooming slippers on the exhibit table. Everyone is encouraged to bring in their blooming Slipper Orchids for display. Remember, there are special drawings for registrants that bring show plants (See Door Prizes and Exhibitor Raffles). 
As the Paph Forum is an AOS sanctioned event, all plants exhibited at the Forum will be considered for AOS judging. 
2015 PAPH FORUM PLANT EXHIBITION SCHEDULE

Class Category 
Class 1. Paph Species – Single Flower-Brachypetalum
Class 2. Paph Species – Single Flower-Parvisepalum
Class 3. Paph Species – Other Single Flowered
Class 4. Paph Species – Multifloral & Sequential

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Paph Species – Classes 1-4]

Class 5. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Brachypetalum
Class 6. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Parvisepalum
Class 7. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Maudiae Type; Alba
Class 8. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Maudiae Type; Vinicolor
Class 9. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Maudiae Type; Coloratum
Class 10. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Multifloral (including sequentials) 
Class 11. Paph Novelty & Primary Hybrid - Other than above

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Paph Novelty/Primary Hybrid – Classes 5-11]

Class 12. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Whites/Blushes/Pinks
Class 13. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Greens/Yellows/Bronzes
Class 14. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Spotted
Class 15. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Red
Class 16. Paph Hybrid - Standard, Complex; Other Shades

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Standard/Complex Paph Hybrid – Classes 12-16]

Class 17. Paph Hybrid - Miniature

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Miniature Paph Hybrid – Miniature – Class 17]

Class 18. Phrag Species (includes Mexipedium)

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Phrag Species – Class 18]

Class 19. Phrag besseae-influenced Hybrid - Red, Orange
Class 20. Phrag besseae-influenced Hybrid - Other colors (e.g. Yellow, Peach, Pink, Two-toned) 
Class 21. Phrag - Other than above

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Phrag Hybrid – Classes 19-21]

Class 22. Cypripedium and Selenipedium Species and Hybrids

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Cypripedium or Selenipedium – Class 22]

Class 23. Antique Paph Hybrid - Registered in 1964 or earlier

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Antique Hybrid – Class 23]

Class 24. Ugly Slipper Flower(s) – Potted slipper plant with naturally ugly flower(s)

[Rosette & Trophy for Best Ugly Flower – Class 24]

Class 25. Foliage of potted slipper plant – Plant must not be in flower

[Rosette only for Best Foliage of Potted Slipper Plant – Class 25]

RIBBONS, ROSETTES, AND AWARDS

For each Class there are first, second, third, and honorable mention ribbons. 

For “best” in each Major Category there is a rosette and award (trophy) as follows: 
Best Paph Species
Best Paph Novelty or Primary Hybrid
Best Standard, Complex Paph
Best Paph Hybrid – Miniature
Best Phrag Species
Best Phrag Hybrid
Best Cypripedium or Selenipedium
Best Antique Hybrid
Best Ugly Slipper 
Overall Show Awards are as follows: 
Best Plant Culture (rosette & trophy) 
Best Plant in Show (rosette & trophy) 
The “People’s Choice Award”, sponsored by The Slipper Orchid Alliance, will be decided based on a count of individual ballots cast by registrants. 
HOW TO REGISTER PLANTS

Each plant that is exhibited must have a completed Plant Registration Form. For your convenience, click here to download the Form. The Form can be filled out prior to the morning registration rush at the Paph Forum. Blank Registration Forms will also be available at the Forum for on-the-spot entries.

Required information for Plant Registration:

Class number – select class number from 2016 Paph Forum Plant Exhibition Schedule. For Antique Paph Hybrid (Class 23), list the date of registration of the hybrid.
Name of Plant – Provide complete name, including clone names and awards, if any.
Exhibitor name.
Fill out all information. Fold under bottom of form to hide Exhibitor name. Plastic stakes will be provided at the Forum to hold folded paper forms. Stick stake with folded form in pot with plant name showing.

Volunteers will be available to assist with registering plants on the morning of the Forum.

DOOR PRIZES AND EXHIBITOR RAFFLES

All registrants are eligible for three door prize drawings for plants obtained from Forum vendors. The door prize drawing ticket is included as part of the registration and the ticket will be given to you when you check-in, pick-up your name tag, and receive your lunch ticket.

All participants (registrants and vendors) that exhibit plants will receive one raffle chance for each plant that they show. Three raffle drawings are held in separate categories for enthusiasts and commercial growers who exhibit plants. Enthusiasts whose names are picked in the drawing win merchandise certificates to commercial growers who are vendors at the Forum. Commercial grower vendors whose names are picked in the drawing become grantors of the merchandise certificates. The Paph Forum reimburses the vendors for the certificates. Enthusiasts must use their merchandise certificate with the designated vendor on the day of the Forum. 
SLIPPER ORCHID ALLIANCE DRAWING AT THE FORUM

The Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA) is a membership organization dedicated to education about and preservation of all lady-slipper orchids. SOA is a sponsor of the Paph Forum speakers and donates the “People’s Choice Award”, a beautiful hand-blown glass slipper orchid sculpture. The “People’s Choice Award”, is decided based on a count of individual ballots cast by Forum registrants.

A silent drawing to benefit SOA is held concurrently with the Paph Forum. If you would like to donate selected and awarded plants and other items to SOA for their silent drawing, please contact Barbara Tisherman at [email protected]. 
AMERICAN ORCHID SOCIETY JUDGING

The Paphiopedilum Forum is a sanctioned American Orchid Society show and judging will be conducted. All exhibitors agree to abide by the rules for judging contained in the AOS “Handbook on Judging and Exhibition”. All plants exhibited at the Forum will be considered entered for AOS judging unless otherwise marked by the exhibitor.


AOS Judges Information: 
Any accredited, probationary, or student AOS judge is cordially invited to judge at the Forum. All judges wishing to attend any of the Forum activities, to include sales, must pre-register and pay the attendance fee which will include lunch. Please indicate on the registration form if you wish to judge and your status (accredited, probationary, student, clerk).

**IMPORTANT NOTE** AOS Judging may run concurrently with some Forum activities.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2016)

Any idea who the vendors will be?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 4, 2016)

Eric if I flew in, is it reasonable to accommodate or is it a hassle to get around?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2016)

There's a No-tel right behind the arboretum! A cab into downtown is about $20-$25 and there are some good bars and restaurants there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Any idea who the vendors will be?



The speakers will be selling:
Olaf Gruss (book), Marriott Orchids and Paph Paradise

Probably the same vendors as last year:
Cove Corporation; Floradise Orchids; Woodstream Orchids (definitely selling); Quarter Acre Orchids (supplies)

May be others; I'll post when the website gets updated: http://www.ncos.us/paph.htm


----------



## troy (Jan 5, 2016)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2016)

troy said:


> Where are the pictures?



There will be pictures (hopefully) in February. There are pictures from last year's Paph Forum here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35027


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2016)

Was Cove the one that brought the big OZ besseae clumps last year?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 5, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Was Cove the one that brought the big OZ besseae clumps last year?



Nope, OZ brought over the big besseae clumps.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 5, 2016)

I might have to find someone to go with and share a room with if The Orchid Zone will be selling.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 3, 2016)

In 10 days...


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 3, 2016)

Paph Paradise/Dave S will be selling our plants.
JC



Bob in Albany said:


> I might have to find someone to go with and share a room with if The Orchid Zone will be selling.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2016)

So who's coming tomorrow (and can teach me how to upload pics on ST)?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2016)

I can't come so I sent you a PM. Need a favor.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I can't come so I sent you a PM. Need a favor.



PM response sent


----------



## JasonG (Feb 13, 2016)

Couple of pictures from the show
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 13, 2016)

So what is this event? A slipper orchid show, basically? Is DC the only place that has this type of party?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2016)

It is the NCOS Paph Forum. There are also Slipper forums in Apopka, Florida and in California.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 13, 2016)

NYEric said:


> It is the NCOS Paph Forum. There are also Slipper forums in Apopka, Florida and in California.



The one in CA is the Paph Guild:
https://sites.google.com/site/paphiopedilumguild/paph-guild-2016


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2016)

Too far away and too damn COLD...dang!


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone have any pictures of the Ugly Flowers category?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Ugly Flowers category?



Someone posted some of them on FB:
https://www.facebook.com/1061178294...117829419806/1089277261103853/?type=3&theater

and 
https://www.facebook.com/1061178294...117829419806/1089277261103853/?type=3&theater


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

Facebook photos of the PF start here (thanks to Dan Gillespie for posting):
https://www.facebook.com/1061178294...117829419806/1089275964437316/?type=3&theater


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

This photo of a yellow Don Wimber (?) has garnered a lot of interest on FB (including from Harold Koopowitz)

https://www.facebook.com/1061178294...117829419806/1089278231103756/?type=3&theater


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2016)

I saw that and wondered what it was. I may have to take Tom up on his next offer to stay at his place.


----------

